# Costco juices



## BobF (Aug 13, 2011)

I found a couple of GREAT deals at Costco yesterday:

1) Knudsen Black Cherry juice. $7/g. Yep, that's correct. I've paid as much as $24/g buying it in quarts. I bought 12g and will buy more Wednesday.

2) Pressed-not-from-concentrate apple juice. ~$4.15/g. I bought 14g and will get more of this Wedenesday as well.


Hey, what the heck? My wild blackberry patch droughted out this year. I got 18# instead of 60 or so ...


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2011)

Bob,

Have used COSTCO juices many times. Just make sure ite 100% juice NOT cocktail.


----------



## BobF (Aug 13, 2011)

Thes are NOT cocktails ...


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2011)

You should get a decent wine from the juices


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 13, 2011)

The wine Gods have smiled on you. This was your gift for the bad fruit year!

Happy Fermenting!

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to drive 200 miles round trip to visit the nearest Costco. Worth it in every way!


----------



## BobF (Aug 14, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I have to drive 200 miles round trip to visit the nearest Costco. Worth it in every way!


 
Mine is about 300 rt. I always have a list when I'm headed that direction. One trip to Costco usually pays all of the trip expenses and then some.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there an annual fee for Costco?? I think the nearest one would be 1.75 hrs away from me.

Debbie


----------



## BobF (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, they have memberships. I don't know the cost, I go with my sis to stock up when I visit her 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a Costco membership.  Now how many gallons of juice does it take to make a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 14, 2011)

6 gallons some yeast,maybe sG is to low


----------



## BobF (Aug 14, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> I have a Costco membership.  Now how many gallons of juice does it take to make a 6 gallon batch?


 
So far I've only added the Blk Ch juice to other batches - concord specifically.

I haven't checked the acidity yet ... my plan is to use as much pure juice as possible without getting acid too high. It might be fine straight up, which would be my preference.

This stuff is also great for fermenting with concord 1:5 Blk Cherry:Concord. I've also used it as an f-pac for straight concord.

I'm hoping to do a straight black cherry batch and a batch of apple with cherry added.

Also planning to do a batch of Chambourcin and adding the blk cherry as an f-pac.

And then a blk cherry mead ...

Hell, I might get 100g and take a bath in this stuff - it's THAT good!!!!


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 14, 2011)

BobF said:


> So far I've only added the Blk Ch juice to other batches - concord specifically.
> 
> I haven't checked the acidity yet ... my plan is to use as much pure juice as possible without getting acid too high. It might be fine straight up, which would be my preference.
> 
> ...




That sounds GREAT!!!!!


----------



## BobF (Aug 14, 2011)

But wait - there's more!!!

I just found 2g of juice from sour cherries I juiced last year! 2g sour, 4g black mix anybody?!


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in..... for the bath..... can you get that to 102 degrees in the chat room hot tub??

Debbie


----------



## BobF (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, Deb ... but our spouses might get Pee-Ohhhh'd!!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL....

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Is there an annual fee for Costco?? I think the nearest one would be 1.75 hrs away from me.
> 
> Debbie



Yes $50.00


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 14, 2011)

Just like Sam's Club... unless I go with someone, it doesn't pay for me. I get good deals at various stores and stock up on the loss leaders!

Debbie


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2011)

Made a second trip for juice. Ended up with 28g black cherry and 26g of apple.

The first batch will get yeast tonight - 4.5g concord juice + 1.5g black cherry and a bit of tannin.

OG of the juice mixture was already 1070. I bumped it up to 1095 - 1095 is where I've done all of my previous blk ch/concord batches and they take it VERY well.

Next up - Apple/Cranberry ...


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 19, 2011)

I was at my local Costco today and came home with 6 gallons of Welch's Concord.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

*HINT:*Costco juice
I use aprox 5 1/2 gal of juice the sugar should make it close to 6 gal.
Use the last container for a F-PAC. Reduce the container to less than 1/2 and add after wine is stabilized.


----------

